# Flyergestaltung A6



## jannipa (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

habe einige Fragen zum Thema Flyergestaltung:

Ich habe einige Bilder aus dem Internet mit einer Größe von 1024x768 Pixel bei 72 dpi. Diese Bilder füge ich in meine Photoshopdatei ein, die eine Endauflösung von 406 dpi (für 80 Raster) hat. Das Bild muss nicht neuberechnet werden, da die Größe für meine Zwecke ausreicht.

1. Reicht die Qualität der Bilder für einen sauberen Druck (Offset, 80er Raster) aus? Meiner Meinung müsste das reichen, denn selbst bei 100% Ansicht ist keine Treppchenbildung zu erkennen (Photoshop-Datei für Druck mit 406 dpi).

2. Welches Format ist vorzuziehen: Jpeg oder PDF?
Viele Onlinedrucker möchten ja gerne die Sachen als Jpeg, da hier angeblich bei der Übertragung Fehler kaum vorkommen. Ich persönlich würde das ganze als PDF ausgeben, entweder direkt aus Photoshop oder ein Photoshop EPS exportieren, welches mit dem Acrobat Distiller umgewandelt wird. Der Text wird entweder vektorisiert oder miteingebettet.

3. Wenn das Ganze als Jpeg bei maximaler Qualität abgespeichert wird, wie klein darf der Text sein, um lesbar beim Druck zu sein?

Bedanke mich für eure Antworten...


----------



## renderblack (2. Juni 2004)

Wenn Du es in jpg abgibst wird es (Formatbedingt) zwar minimal aber trotzdem schlechter. 
Bilder aus dem Internet sind im Farbmodus RGB, also auch dran denken alles vorher in CMYK zu konvertieren. 
Für den Druck würde ich eher das Format tif/tiff empfehlen. Ist Plattformübergreifend und unkomprimiert also verlustfrei. Bei PDFs habe ich auch schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl es am wenigsten Risiko beinhaltet. Musst nur auf die korrekte Einstellung achten (Stichwort Joboption). Normalerweise ist bei den meisten als Standard noch die Joboption für die Bildschirmdarstellung eingestellt. 
Nicht unwichtig ist auch die Grundeinstellung des Arbeitsfarbraums (speziell in Photoshop und da unter Bearbeiten -> Farbeinstellungen) weil die Farben auf dem Monitor völlig anders aussehen können als später auf dem Printprodukt.
Als Minimalschriftgrösse finde ich für Fliesstext 8Punkt gerade noch ok.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## jannipa (2. Juni 2004)

Danke renderblack,

die Qualität der Bilder müsste also ausreichen...
Mit PDFs habe ich auch schonmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ( verpixelter Druck, nur Text sauber, da vektorisiert. Obwohl Joboptions von der Druckrei verwendet wurden).
Deswegen bin jetzt etwas verunsichert.


----------



## renderblack (2. Juni 2004)

Hmm, ...
Übrigens wenn die Bilder auf dem Monitor bei 100% Ansicht gut aussehen ist das nur logisch aber für den Druck nicht unbedingt gut genug. Schliesslich sind sie ja auch für den Monitor optimiert. Ein Monitor stellt aber nur 72dpi/96dpi dar  Würde dringend empfehlen mal einen Probeausdruck zu machen. Schon ein normaler Drucker kann einem (in Punkto Druckqualität der Datei) schon viel helfen. Oder lasse es in einem Copyshop ausdrucken. Ein (nicht billiger) Proof kann teures Nachdrucken ersparen.


----------



## jannipa (2. Juni 2004)

Also, mein Tintenstrahldrucker druckt die Sachen sauber aus, nur ist das auch für den Offsetdruck verbindlich
Zugegeben, ein Proof ist eine gute Kontrollmöglichkeit, aber gibt es da nichts günstigeres?
Vor kurzem hatte ich mit einem Onlinedrucker Probleme, der mir ein Druck geliefert hat, der verpixelt war. Obwohl die Datei eine Endauflösung von 300 dpi hatte (Flyer Doppel A6), war alles total verpixelt Text+Bilder+EPS Logo (sogar Sponsor_Logo)...Und alles meine Schuld?
Da ich das aber nicht so ganz glauben konnte, habe ich die Sachen beim Drucker um die Ecke auf Film testbelichten lassen. Und siehe da, alles OK... Text sauber, Bilder und Logos genauso.
Als Beweis, dass meine Dateien OK sind, schickte ich dem Onlinedrucker ein Filmauszug zu. 
Die Antwort kam ein Tag später:
Der Film wäre nicht relevant, da direkt auf Platte belichtet wird (CTP).
Letztendlich wurde der Fehler doch noch gefunden - die interne Drehung der Nutzen um 90 Grad (muss in Laufrichtung wegen der Nutung laufen), hätte zu einem Fehler im RIP geführt.
Tja, das sagt mir jetzt sehr viel...

Ergebnis: Kostenloser Nachdruck, wo Text sauber war, aber Bilder immernoch leicht verpixelt.


----------



## renderblack (2. Juni 2004)

Probiere doch mal die Datei vergrössert auszudrucken (wenn dann vielleicht auch nur teilweise, wg. Papiergrösse) und wie es dann aussieht. Ob dann der gleiche Effekt auftritt wie bei beim "richtigen" Druck.
Ansonsten wollte mir neulich eine Druckerei auch erzählen man könnte beim Digitaldruck nicht richtig schwarz (Vollfläche) drucken   
Druckerei wechseln, also echt.


----------



## kirchel (2. Juni 2004)

Also  Ich bin mir jetzt nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich glaube nicht das die Bilder mit 72 DPI anständig im Druck aussehen. Ich würde echt gründlich  das Ganze prüfen bevor ich Geld für nen Druck ausgeben. Nur so als kleiner Tip.

Kommt natürlich auch immer auf das gewünschte Ergebnis an, Ob es zu 100% scharf sein muss etc.


----------

